# Hamster Sits In The Corner



## honeythehamster123 (Feb 14, 2018)

hello everybody,

My hamster Honey is obsessed with a corner of her cage and just sits there for ages! I’m really worried somethings wrong, she just sits there hunched over...


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Since reducing how much food you give her have you noticed that she is eating?
If she isn't eating / not eating much have you taken her to a vet to check teeth / give her a health check?

If you haven't taken her to the vet yet or this started since you took her, I would highly recommend you take her to a vet, she could be constipated or something else could be wrong.


----------



## honeythehamster123 (Feb 14, 2018)

Animallover26 said:


> Since reducing how much food you give her have you noticed that she is eating?
> If she isn't eating / not eating much have you taken her to a vet to check teeth / give her a health check?
> 
> If you haven't taken her to the vet yet or this started since you took her, I would highly recommend you take her to a vet, she could be constipated or something else could be wrong.


She is now eating and also she poops quite often, its just her favourite spot to sit really, she loves to groom herself when shes in the corner, she has now come out of the phase of sitting there for a long time.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Does she have a bed or something else she can go to sleep or hide in?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

honeythehamster123 said:


> She is now eating and also she poops quite often, its just her favourite spot to sit really, she loves to groom herself when shes in the corner, she has now come out of the phase of sitting there for a long time.


Okey that's all good 

As @Rafa has asked, does she have a hideaway?


----------



## honeythehamster123 (Feb 14, 2018)

Rafa said:


> Does she have a bed or something else she can go to sleep or hide in?


Oh yeah she has a house and then also a tube, and a massive amount of bedding to burrow in


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I've done some googling for you and the fact she is hunched doesn't sound good.

The only reason I can find for being hunched is because the hamster is in pain / ill.


----------



## honeythehamster123 (Feb 14, 2018)

Animallover26 said:


> I've done some googling for you and the fact she is hunched doesn't sound good.
> 
> The only reason I can find for being hunched is because the hamster is in pain / ill.


Thank you for researching for me, she doesnt hunch over which is now good, and shes actually become really friendly!

I actually did researching for myself a couple of weeks ago and it says that its normal, I guess its what you search.

Thank you for all of your help, I will say if it carries on and let you know, but she is actually stopped doing it now,


----------



## •HamsterOfficial • (Mar 2, 2018)

honeythehamster123 said:


> hello everybody,
> 
> My hamster Honey is obsessed with a corner of her cage and just sits there for ages! I'm really worried somethings wrong, she just sits there hunched over...


U can add some unscented plain toilet paper to her cage, this way she can make a nest out of it. Some hamsters choose corners over hideouts or tubes to sleep in, for example my hamster loves to sleep in the corners and has a huge toilet paper nest there too . Keep an eye out for any illnesses symptoms or anything out of the odd.


----------



## honeythehamster123 (Feb 14, 2018)

•HamsterOfficial • said:


> U can add some unscented plain toilet paper to her cage, this way she can make a nest out of it. Some hamsters choose corners over hideouts or tubes to sleep in, for example my hamster loves to sleep in the corners and has a huge toilet paper nest there too . Keep an eye out for any illnesses symptoms or anything out of the odd.


thank you for all of your help!


----------

